# Booted up Sunlight



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

yesterday with the dogs and a friend. 30+ " up top. Fortunately the cats were out so no need to break trail. All that wind last night is going to make things very dicey.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I skinned up sunlight on sunday morning. I had to break trail and it took about 2 hours in the deep powder. There was nobody on the mountian (it was 6:45am). On the way down I ran into someone enjoying my skin track. The turns were great on the headwalls. When I was crouched down in a turn the snow felt shoulder deep. Right when I got to the bottom I saw a snowcat heading downhill right down my tracks.


----------

